# Spiele demos ?!



## tannez (22. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
also ihr kennt doch vielleicht wenn man bei CS,TFC etc. ne Demo aufnimmt.Hat dann die endung .DEM z.b. Demoname.DEM
Wie schaffe ich es diese "spiele" Demos in ein format wie mpeg,avi und die anderen umzuwandeln?! ich habe adope premiere


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Dezember 2001)

also die leute in mienem q3-clan lassen nebenbei son tool laufen, was beim abspielen 25 sceenshots pro sekunde nimmt. mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. werde mich aber mal schlau machen.

MfG Comander_keen


----------



## Repli (2. Februar 2002)

Bei dem Thema bin ich jetzt auch dran. Es gibt auch einen extra Consolen Befehl der dann jeden Frame als *.tga file speichert. Aber dann kannst du nitt mehr spielen. Datt ruckelt wie Sau. Also wenn noch jemand was zum Thema hat postet mal pls was. Will mein Movie mal fertig machen ...


----------



## Tim C. (7. März 2002)

ich weiss zwar nicht obs dich noch interessiert aber hier:

http://www.german-multiplayer-league.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=757&perpage=15&pagenumber=1
http://www.kdb-clan.com/files/tutorial-demo2avi-ger.pdf
http://csanimation.arenawars.net/making2.shtml
http://www.cs-scene.at/showarticle.php?aid=9
http://www.german-multiplayer-league.de/forum/printthread.php?threadid=757

ich denke mal wenn du das durchhasst, dann dürfte es klappen


----------



## HellMaker (7. März 2002)

http://www.planetfortress.com/hlmp/news.asp
die seite des anstoßes =)


----------



## ndl-renegade (9. März 2002)

Hier ´mal ne kurze Erläuterung...

In Q3 heißt der Befehl cl_avidemo X, wobei X für die Anzahl der Bilder steht, die pro Sekunde gemacht werden.

Es empfiehlt sich, von dem in avi zu wandelnden Teil des Spieles 'ne Demo zu machen, da spielen bei cl_avidemo nicht möglich ist... 

Demo wie folgt aufnehmen :

Console runter und eintippen...

/g_synchronousclients 1
/sv_fps 70
/record Demoname
/g_synchronousclients 0

Zum Beenden der Aufnahme...

/stoprecord

Dann die Demo mit 'nem Demoplayer, z.B. DSC, abspielen und von dem Teil, den man als avi machen will, mit cl_avidemo X Sreenshots machen.

Aber Vorsicht, 10 Sekunden Demo mit cl_avidemo 30 aufgenommen sind ca. 650MB Screenshots (TGA macht's möglich)!

Dann einfach in Adobe Premiere rein -> öffnen -> den ersten Screenshot auswählen -> in das Feld unter Dateityp(numbered Stills) ein Häkchen rein und auf öffnen klicken.... 

Nun nur noch den Clip mit den gewünschten Einstellungen exportieren - fertig.

Für weitere Fragen hinsichtlich dieses Posts einfach mal auf 
http://planetquake.gcpro.de/pqforum/forumdisplay.php3?forumid=9


----------

